# Expensive Soap



## Relle (Aug 12, 2015)

Do you put this in your soap ?  scroll down to read article.
http://www.smh.com.au/nsw/alleged-c...-nothing-back-for-anyone-20150811-giwjhz.html


----------



## IrishLass (Aug 12, 2015)

Oh my goodness! That's one additive that's just not worth the cost- in more ways than one! I hope the charges are dropped against him, poor unsuspecting chap. And how dare they do that to soap! Talk about criminal!


IrishLass


----------



## Jstar (Aug 12, 2015)

Holy cow ~smh~


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Aug 12, 2015)

Would that be classed as natural, or nature identical?


----------



## FerrisWheel (Aug 12, 2015)

I read the whole article and it didn't clear anything up for me.

Was this Cold Press or Melt and Pour?


----------



## gigisiguenza (Aug 12, 2015)

The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> Would that be classed as natural, or nature identical?



Hahahahaha


----------



## shunt2011 (Aug 12, 2015)

Holy Crap.  Poor old guy.  I think it's call natural in the soaping world.....:shock:


----------



## snappyllama (Aug 12, 2015)

And here I was considering caffeine to be a zippy additive.

Side note: the 91 year old looked very peppy.  Almost suspiciously peppy.


----------



## Relle (Aug 12, 2015)

FerrisWheel said:


> I read the whole article and it didn't clear anything up for me.
> 
> Was this Cold Press or Melt and Pour?


 
Who cares, it doesn't matter what it was - CP or M&P - it was soap with cocaine !!!!!


----------



## TeresaT (Aug 12, 2015)

Relle said:


> Who cares, it doesn't matter what it was - CP or M&P - it was soap with cocaine !!!!!



But curious minds want to know!!


----------



## commoncenz (Aug 12, 2015)

Gives new meaning to the term "soaping addict" (Ducks head).


----------



## TeresaT (Aug 12, 2015)

That actually made me laugh out loud!!


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Aug 13, 2015)

"Honestly, officer - I've grated it up for laundry powder!"


----------



## CaraBou (Aug 13, 2015)

So much for a good clean addiction!  Someone just had to push it.


----------



## nogud247 (Aug 15, 2015)

The soap was so uplifting and euphoric though. I need more. Lots more.


----------



## Mommy (Aug 15, 2015)

But did anyone notice the packaging?? I loved it!!


----------



## gigisiguenza (Aug 15, 2015)

Lmao you all crack me up


----------



## Jstar (Aug 16, 2015)

commoncenz said:


> Gives new meaning to the term "soaping addict" (Ducks head).



Oooooo..maybe I should change my sig :shock::shock:


----------



## not_ally (Aug 16, 2015)

No, stay with it, J.  You have lots of company


----------



## Jstar (Aug 16, 2015)

Yup, not gonna change it.....

Least if the MIB show up looking to see if I have coke in my soap they gonna wish they hadn't..since they wont find any... but they gonna end up with a load of soap...I need space dagnabbit!!


----------

